# Info on FOTL Super Premium T label



## L00T (Feb 8, 2007)

Hello, can anyone tell me what's the exact information on a Fruit of the Loom Super Premium T label? Maybe possible to scan a tag and show a pic?

Thanks


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Super Premium? Hmmm, I don't think I've seen that t-shirt from them yet.


Oohh...it looks like that's a UK only style. Might be similar to their US 20230 or 3931 (depending on what the 190gsm weight translates to).

Sorry, I couldn't be of more help. I don't think I have one of those tees handy.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Rodney said:


> (depending on what the 190gsm weight translates to)


190gsm = 5.6oz


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Solmu said:


> 190gsm = 5.6oz


That would be the equivalent of the 3931 then. 

I haven't used that shirt in a long time, so I don't remember what it says.

My guess is that it has a separate size label and a separate brand label.


----------



## L00T (Feb 8, 2007)

Possible it's a UK only style, not sure there.
Shirts are 100% cotton (*Ash 2% polyester, Heather Grey 6% polyester), Belcoro yarn. White - 190 gm/m, colour - 205 gm/m. Carton = 72 pcs.
That's all the info I got, but actually wanted to know what the label exactly said. Thanks for looking into it.


----------



## The T Shirt Man (Aug 29, 2006)

I use these, i dont have a scanner, but i can tell you that:

The label is white, with the fruit of the loom logo on the front of it and super premium written below and the size written in the top right hand corner written as a single letter (i.e. "L" etc.)
On the reverse of the label it has the washing instructions, where it's made and distributed and what its made from (100% cotton).

Why would you want to know that?


----------



## L00T (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Shirt Man.
I mainly want to know where they are made and if there are numbers (like RN numbers in it). Can you tell me where it's made?


----------



## The T Shirt Man (Aug 29, 2006)

ok, i dont have a super premium in front of me but i have a lady fitted one, it is made in Morocco.

No idea what an RN number is so cant help you there.


----------



## L00T (Feb 8, 2007)

Ok, thanks for looking into it. Was actually guessing between Marokko and Turkey myself


----------



## The T Shirt Man (Aug 29, 2006)

just to confirm for you the super premiums are also morocco, what i thought


----------



## FrankieJ (Mar 20, 2007)

The Fotl super prem tee is the flagship of their european line. Originally it was 190 gsm but then beefed up to 205 gsm to compete with the gildan ultra 2000 style. Originally made from American cotton in the irish factory in Buncrana, and then shifted to Morroco into FotL plant. They are not succesful in spinning and dying here, sow at present fabrics come from central america and the garment is then cut and sewn in morroco. by doing this the garment is no longer Belcoro accredited. In my opinion the shirt is lessened in quality. Fotl have added the Lofteez to the european line which will probably knock out the super prem due to price point. Hope this answers all queries on this Shirt!


----------

